# [SOLVED] Exclamation Point in my Network's icon



## Rio Pauline (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi guys!

I have a problem w/ my computer, my network connections icon have a exclamation mark (!) and it say i don't have internet access,.

but luckily i have internet access but i can't remote my computer,

Is there a helpful tip from you guys?

Hoping for your quick response.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Exclamation Point in my Network's icon*

Provide a pic of the network section with the exclaimation point [which indicates a driver is not installed]

The can't remote issue is not related. To RDP to your pc from the outside you have to port forward port 3389 to the static ip of your pc.


----------



## Rio Pauline (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: Exclamation Point in my Network's icon*



Rio Pauline said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I have a problem w/ my computer, my network connections icon have a exclamation mark (!) and it say i don't have internet access,.
> 
> ...




Thank You for the response,. i have found out that I don't have a default gateway in my i.p. configuration,.

I think somebody have played a tricked on me.

:hide:Thank You again guys..


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Exclamation Point in my Network's icon*

All sorted now?


----------



## Rio Pauline (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: Exclamation Point in my Network's icon*



2xg said:


> All sorted now?




Yup,.Thanks...:flowers:


----------

